# Local dog trainers



## kusgra (Dec 21, 2016)

My apologies if this has been addressed, but the most recent threads I found were a few years ago.

I am getting a britanny pup this winter, and am looking for any recommendations for trainers or clubs near salt lake (near being perhaps within an hour or so).

I have no bird dog training experience, and no convienent lofts full of birds. I do, however, want to train my own dog as much for the learning experience as the finished product. So sending him away to be trained, while likely more efficient, isn't what I am seeking.

I certainly have read enough books and watching enough videos to try to get an idea, but having some advice and help would be great.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my first hunting dog a couple of years ago

These guys have been incredible for helping me train her
http://wmnavhda.com/

They have helped with training skills, they run training days where the experienced trainers help Noobs like me train their dog and they bring in some professional trainers for specific clinics.

They help you find and buy training birds

Individual members were incredible about coming out in mornings and evenings to teach me how to train or to do the things that need 2 pairs of hands.

Great bunch of guys who love dogs and hunting.

I now have to pay a lot of those favors forward so I can help you with some basics.

Join their facebook group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/

This is a great book to start
https://www.amazon.com/Speed-Train-...368&sr=8-1&keywords=speed+train+your+bird+dog


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Tyce at Utah Bird Dogs.


----------

